# Streamen von WMV´s



## gerritsturm (19. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen mit WMV´s rumgespielt und sie auch zum streamen gebracht. Aber dann hatte ich ein Video das war so ungefähr 7 minuten lang und 8 mb groß und es lässt sich nicht mehr stremen (extrem ruckelig) auch wenn ich es lokal öffne (was ja normal gehen müsste) streamt es nur sehrsehr ruckelig (keine verbesserung) deswegen wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob ma etwas beachten muss (in punkto maximale dateigröße oder so)


----------



## Joe Como (20. Februar 2004)

Beim STREAMING ist eher die Streamingrate ausschlaggebend als die DAteigroesse. Der Vorteil beim Streaming liegt ja darin, dass die Dateigroesse kein Limit hat.


----------



## rootssw (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Die Tatsache, dass der Film selbst auf deinem Rechner (nicht aus dem Internet, sondern von der Festplatte) ruckelig läuft, schreit doch laut danach, dass mit deinem Film was nicht stimmt!


----------

